
Who was John Titor, the 'time traveller' who came from 2036? - robinhouston
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/11945420/Who-was-John-Titor-the-time-traveller-who-came-from-2036-to-warn-us-of-a-nuclear-war.html
======
enkiv2
Joe Matheny has admitted to being the person behind the Titor prank:
[https://jmatheny.wordpress.com/2015/01/11/episode-138-the-
le...](https://jmatheny.wordpress.com/2015/01/11/episode-138-the-legend-of-
time-traveler-john-titor-with-joseph-matheny/)

This is, of course, completely reasonable and believable. A certain number of
people suspected it in the first place. After all, Matheny was behind the
Incunabula / Ong's Hat hoax, and was later brought on to create Majestic, the
first commercial ARG. The Titor story has enough in common with both Ong's Hat
and Majestic for Matheny to be one of the usual suspects.

